# Paying pension in from UK best/ cheapest way



## eastern (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all .

I know there are costs involved transferring your pension from the UK and drawing it in Thailand , but I have an idea to cut costs anyone think it will work ? 

How about if you join BKK bank in the UK have your pension paid into that and then draw in Thailand ? does it or will it cut down on costs as opposed to for example using HSBC in the UK and a Thai bank the other end ?

I have tried asking BKK bank in London but they will not answer my question


----------



## mister fixit (Feb 28, 2012)

eastern said:


> Hi all .
> 
> I know there are costs involved transferring your pension from the UK and drawing it in Thailand , but I have an idea to cut costs anyone think it will work ?
> 
> ...


***DELETED BY MODERATOR****

Best for expats is Kasikorn, but dunno if they have a London branch


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Friends of me from the UK do actually use the BKK-Bank branch in London. 
The cheque is sent to London instead of BKK-Bank-Pattaya and the amount is transferred to the BKK-branch Pattaya. 
Don't know about the cost, but the pension is arriving in time. The cheques were lost 3 out of 10 times in the past. Not a BKK-Bank problem, more a post problem.


----------

